# Ceramic bearings for BB90 and RXL wheelset.



## Eirikur (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi guys.

Ive got a 2013 Trek Domane 4.5 (wich delivers more then I expected, I love this bike) and I want to change the BB90 to ceramic bearings, along with my 2013 RXL wheelset bearings.
The reason is that I have a Trek mamba mountain bike with Rolf Prima wheelset wich has ceramic bearings, and I can really feel the difference in steel vs ceramic bearings.
Now .. Where can I get BB90 Ceramic.
Also, what is the size of the 2013 RXL wheelset bearings ?

All the best


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Eirikur said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Ive got a 2013 Trek Domane 4.5 (wich delivers more then I expected, I love this bike) and I want to change the BB90 to ceramic bearings, along with my 2013 RXL wheelset bearings.
> The reason is that I have a Trek mamba mountain bike with Rolf Prima wheelset wich has ceramic bearings, and *I can really feel the difference in steel vs ceramic bearings.*
> ...


No, you can't, sorry. Not while riding anyway, and that's what matters.
If you're hell bent on wasting $120.00 any Trek dealer can order a pair of ceramic bearings for your bb. 
Rear hub bearings: NDS 6802, DS 6902
Front hub bearings: 6803

Just to make this perfectly clear, you will NOT feel any difference in speed w/ ceramic bearings. You WILL need to maintain them more carefully. Nothing on a bicycle spins fast enough to make use of ceramic bearings, nor does anything get hot enough to make them worth it. A bicycle is also much dirtier than the environment that ceramics are intended for.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Eirikur said:


> The reason is that I have a Trek mamba mountain bike with Rolf Prima wheelset wich has ceramic bearings, and I can really feel the difference in steel vs ceramic bearings.


Then you can probably cure all your aches, pains, and illnesses with sugar pills. © ®


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

tlg said:


> Then you can probably cure all your aches, pains, and illnesses with sugar pills.


I need to remember this one for future use!


----------



## Eirikur (Aug 15, 2012)

True .. I am talking about spinning the wheels in the stand, with the ceramic bearings the wheels spins almost forever.

tlg .. I dont have a clue what you are talking about, plz explain.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

cxwrench said:


> I need to remember this one for future use!


Not anymore.. it's registered and copyrighted


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Eirikur said:


> True .. I am talking about spinning the wheels in the stand, with the ceramic bearings the wheels spins almost forever.
> 
> tlg .. I dont have a clue what you are talking about, plz explain.


It's means you've bought into the placebo effect (aka sugar pill). You want to believe you can feel the difference, so you feel it.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Eirikur said:


> True .. I am talking about spinning the wheels in the stand, with the ceramic bearings the wheels spins almost forever.
> 
> tlg .. I dont have a clue what you are talking about, plz explain.


If you removed all the grease from the wheels they'd spin even longer in your stand, but would you want to ride them w/ no grease? Of course not...get our point now? What happens in the stand makes NO difference on the road.

Your classic reaction is why so many people buy ceramic bearings. When they spin the wheel, crank, whatever in their hand or on the work stand, they feel sooooo smooooooth. That's because they generally have less grease and a lot of times very thin grease. Also the shields are a lot less effective at keeping dirt out of the bearings. The bearings themselves don't spin any smoother than good quality steel bearings, they've just been _massaged_ to make you believe they're better.


----------

